# What is your favourite car??



## MrPolarZero (Aug 13, 2011)

I noticed that there's no thread about this.
Mine is the Bugatti V. What's yours?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a problem with cars that cost more than houses, so I limit myself to those with 'reasonable' price tags. I'd nominate the Nissan GT-R.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Production car?

Track - Ariel Atom V8
Street - Porsche 997 Turbo


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I like that new 4 door Porche.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Mid-70s Corvette.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Aston DB9 and Mercedes S-class

Favourite *reasonable* car - Mercedes C-class, Infiniti G37

For the record I find this thread very unhelpful to the "I don't need a (fancy) car" mindset I'm trying to cultivate...


----------



## K-133 (Apr 30, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> Porsche 997 Turbo


+1


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

All I need is a '59 Impala, pref. convertible.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

1963 Corvette Split Window Coupe ,I prefer red but really will accept any color


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Aston Martin One 77.

Drool.


----------



## jagger (Jan 12, 2011)

My toyota celica has 430,000 kms and it just keeps on going.


----------



## kerik68 (Jul 1, 2011)

I am loving the Audi R8 (a girl can dream) but I'm partial to 911s.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

*I may be a little cliche, but...*

*Lamborghini Gallardo LP 570-4 Superleggera, Orange.*


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jungle said:


> I like that new 4 door Porche.


Panamera ? I like it too !


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Mint condition 1966 Chevelle SS convertible.

Candy apple red with white leather interior and white top.

396 ci.........Holly 4 barrel carb.........Hurst 4 speed shifter.

Motown on the stereo and a cold Coke in my hand.

North American muscle car......hear the rumble.


----------



## MrPolarZero (Aug 13, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> *Lamborghini Gallardo LP 570-4 Superleggera, Orange.*



Nice, I can add this to my wishlist. It's all wishlist for me, until I can afford one.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

I like all Little British Cars, since they don't make cars anymore Old is implied.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Ditto LBCfan, like the MGB Convertible [or anything that leaves me with enough cash to buy stocks].


----------



## kennedy412 (Sep 7, 2011)

*2007 Toyota Matrix XR*

My favorite car that I've used until now is the 2007 Toyota Matrix XR (color black) I've just bought it around $13,500 and it's been already used before. It's okay to me even though it's a second hand car. I remember I've browse it through AutoCarDeals Canada site wherein posted by a private car seller. Last year, I've bought 2009 Toyota Corolla for a price of $16,500 through another car seller at AutoCarDeals site. 2007 Toyota Matrix XR indeed a car of my life!


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

Never been a car person, so my favourite road vehicle is a Greenspeed tricycle www.greenspeed.com.au.

hboy43


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I like most of the favorites in this thread , I've owned all kinds of cars/trucks/motorcycles...finally I got around to buying a Wrangler and am in love with this thing.

1.Ride nice compared to older jeeps
2.Top easy to remove
3. Doors easy to remove
4. Windshield easily folds down (to simulate riding a Harley)
5. Simple(ancient) technology so can fix em with haywire & ductape in the bush.
6.They climb like a goat,swim like a fish
7.More aftermarket parts than anything else
8.They look cool (esp if lifted)
9.My wife loves cruising in the sand along the ocean(they never get stuck)
10.I love climbing mountains in the desert with it (they never get stuck)
11. You can clean the interior with the garden hose same as the outside.

I can go on for hours ahha. I wonder why it took me 40 years before I tried one?


They're cheap too and come in lots of colors!!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Jeeps are pretty cool for all that utility but they aren't all roses. You have to wear your ski clothes in the winter and fill up on the way to work and they ride like haywagons. I watch a lot of Top Gear and I think it's too bad we can't buy soviet "Jeeps". If you see an SUV in Europe, it was probably made 20-30 years ago


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

I have two

1. Audi R8 

http://audworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Audi-r8.jpg

2. Aston Martin Vanquish 

http://twilightnewssite.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Aston-Martin-V12-Vanquish-S-1.jpg


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Keeping things in the realm of possible, 

My favorite car is a 1971 Buick Riviera. 455, bucket seats, vinyl top... hey wait a minute! I own one!


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

My '66 Plymouth Valiant, slant-6, bucket sets, auto transmission on the floor. But I would put an electronic ignition system in it to replace the distributor that needed frequent re-adjustment.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

> On December 14, 2010, Volkswagen of Canada announced that the Golf R will be available in Canada beginning in "early" 2012. Only a 4-door version with 6 speed manual transmission will be offered. Pricing is estimated to be around $40,000CAD, with the four colours of the GTI available plus the R-exclusive "Rising Blue". All options are pre-selected including navigation, sun roof, leather interior, and "Kessy keyless entry"


I checked out one of these the other day. They're already available in Europe and only 500 going to Canada next year. I consider the STi to be an amazing bang-for-the-buck sporty functional car for Canada, and this Golf R gives it a run for the money with far superior cabin refinement and fuel mileage. It has a steering wheel fit for a Ferrari, adjustable suspension, AWD, and hatch functionality

VW will be selling these at a loss in NA by the way for brand reasons. Not unlike what Ford did in Europe with their hot hatch. I can actually get it in Europe for less than an STi in Canada


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

If a fit of madness were to take me, and I cashed in my maturing GIC and went out to buy my dream car, it would either be the BMW M3 or the Audi RS5. I would probably lean towards the RS5, as it is better looking and a much rarer sight on the streets.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Probably the Panoz Esperante GTLM: http://www.panozauto.com/Images/gtlmconvertible1600.jpg

I could live with any car though. These days I'm more concerned about fuel efficiency.


----------



## calrest (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Infinity at the moment. For longer period, I love a certainly Lexus, every kind of this luxury company.


----------



## BBB (Jun 13, 2011)

My favorites would have to be the Audi A3 and the MkII VW Gti.


----------

